# NocturnElle event haul



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 18, 2006)

I had a great time! My MA took great care of me, I was out in  less than an hour.
Here's what I picked up:
Rouge Noir lipstick
Deep Attraction lipstick
All Woman lipgloss
Chance Encounter lipglass
Wait Till Dark e/s
Passionate e/s
Endless Love e/s
Vino Lip Pencil
Club eyeshadow
Nocturnelle eyeshadow

Some of the products were disappointing, Suspicious eyeshadow is PRINT dammit.  it's supposed to be black with gold pearl...it's not, don't waste your money.  Desirous blush is pretty but it didn't show up very well on me, I'll try it again with a CCB or something, but didn't feel a need for it tonight.


----------



## schiller16 (Oct 18, 2006)

how is passionate eyeshadow is it actually really bright?


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Are you pairing the Vino lip pencil with*

the deep attraction lipstick?  How did all woman look on you?  Thanks 
What were the pigments like...do you already have these colors?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 18, 2006)

Passionate eyeshadow can be bright if you use a base. It's not really RED, it's more like a reddened fuschia. it looks like bright fuschia pigment minus the light pearl.
Deep Attraction lipstick is pretty. I bought Vino liner for it, it's a lustre, but these lustres have more pigmentation that the others IMO. Definitely not for someone shy about color.
The pigments are comparable: Subtle can be substituted with Coco or Sunnydaze, Entremauve looks just like Grape pigment, and kitchmas of course is permanent.
All woman is pretty on me with Spice liner.  It's really frosty, so I use it tone down Rouge Noir.


----------



## CrystalStars (Oct 18, 2006)

I am wanting both Passionate e/s and Endless Love e/s.. lemme know what you think of them..someone else said this about them

endless love is love. it's like parfait amour but darker and matte, AKA serious color payoff

passionate reminds me of sushi flower but it's darker, like a matte cranberry


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 18, 2006)

endless love had the blendability of a satin on me, it was a bit sheer yet chalky, but on top of a ccb or crimsonaire sh/st, it's fab!
passionate, same thing...needs a base, but definitely vibrant.


----------



## angelica (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_
Suspicious eyeshadow is PRINT dammit.  it's supposed to be black with gold pearl...it's not, don't waste your money._

 

I was soooo excited about this shadow!!  Thanx for the info ...What MAC store did you go to??


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 18, 2006)

MAC Plaza Bonita in San Diego, CA.

Yeah suspicious pissed me off lol.  I was expecting the reincarnation of the long departed Black Gold e/s, but no, it's just like print. I'm so angry about that lol but I saved money.


----------



## sexypuma (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sheaspearl83* 

 
_the deep attraction lipstick?  How did all woman look on you?  Thanks 
What were the pigments like...do you already have these colors?_

 
i did a swatch of deep attraction vs. wild 'bout you look in the swatch request under nocturnelle.


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 18, 2006)

Great stuff! ha ha I probably would have ran into you there, I was going to that event last night ha ha!


----------



## greatscott2000 (Oct 18, 2006)

good stuff. i'm gong to have to try the all woman lipglass now


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Oct 18, 2006)

nice haul i can not what until thursday


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 18, 2006)

I'll put up some swatches or some FOTDs with the stuff, especially for my beauties of color.

i really wanted the desirous blush to work on me, but it didn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I like NARS blush better though, and it  looks like NARS Mata Hari on me, so i'm not missing out too bad.


----------



## Katura (Oct 19, 2006)

I was pretty bummed with Suspicious too, that was the only e/s I was actually looking forward too, I'm a Whore for black/dark smokey eyes, haha, i love it...but that color totally put me off...

I ended up leaving with Noctunelle Nail laquer and Passionate E/s


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 19, 2006)

i skipped the nail polishes since they're permanent.  i'm bummed cuz passionate is permanent, but it wont be available in pan form for a while, but i didn't wanna wait! i could saved $3.50 lmao i'm cheap!!


----------



## MACgirl (Oct 19, 2006)

yea you and me both abotu suspicion! ehh that ws gonig to be my highlight of the collection and weh n isaw it was soooooooooooooo disapointed!!! oh and girls mata hari is amazing!!! ash you got me hooked on that and smashbox primer!!!! you devil you!!!!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 20, 2006)

*Yeah...you're right, Pixie.....I too was so excited about Suspicious e/s...but tonight when I swatched it, it looked so.....BLAH :-/  I didn't really like any of the other shadows, either....except for Beauty Sleep...which I purchased.  I was SO excited about the whole Nocturnelle collection; but I found it to be nothing special...really...nothing special (for ME, anyway).  That's okay, though...'cause there's some GREAT stuff coming out during the Holiday season, and now I've got more money to spend on that!*

*MAC Pixie:  Enjoy all your stuff.....gosh girl...before ya know it, you're gonna be SWIMMING in makeup!!!!!!*


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACgirl* 

 
_im glad you had fun love!!! patty was wasted girl!! lol, yea you and me both abotu suspicion! ehh that ws gonig to be my highlight of the collection and weh n isaw it was soooooooooooooo disapointed!!! oh and girls mata hari is amazing!!! ash you got me hooked on that and smashbox primer!!!! you devil you!!!!_

 

aw man i wish i'd seen patty wasted!  and you're gonna crack up, my boyfriend bought me a Chance Encounter lipglass so now I have 2.  I might have to return one because i dont need both, and they look like Venetian anyway.  And i need your help cuz passionate e/s isn't working out for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i am the devil. i'm the makeup devil muahahahaha.


----------



## MACgirl (Oct 23, 2006)

have you tried pearl or luna ccb underneath? i do this and then pack it on. let me know if u tried it.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 25, 2006)

i tried it with Flammable, and I tried it with Shell and Crimsonaire, and it doesn't look good on me.  It looks like one of the sick people on that movie Outbreak.  I think I'll stick to bright fuschia, they look almost identical on me, and I'd rather get through this ginormous jar of pigment first.  Since Passionate is permanent, I can give it another go some other time.  But yeah, looked good on my hand, bad on my lids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and that NARS duo you were asking me about was Misfit, and I just got one in a swap and I'll have to show it to you, it's AMAZING.  I use it even without a base and it comes out true to color.  And when it's packed on with a base, it's almost flourescent.  Amaaaaziiing! You need one.


----------

